# Hello from Oklahoma



## mdarnold23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello all, just found this site and figured I should definitely join and absorb as much knowledge as I can from fellow composers!
I'm 27 and have been writing music since high school and got my degree in it in college. I really love playing music, mostly I'm a drummer/percussionist, but I love to play some guitar and piano, too. I've been recording, editing, and mixing a lot since college, and actually recorded and mixed a few albums for my friends' bands. I've composed some short video scores for some friends Indie projects, but nothing major. Would love to get a gig with a video game developer! Everyone says my music reminds them of video game music, which makes since because I love a lot of video game music!


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, @mdarnold23. You will find kindred souls here.
What was your degree in: Lab band? Performance major? Music education?
Have fun!


----------



## mdarnold23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Welcome to the forum, @mdarnold23. You will find kindred souls here.
> What was your degree in: Lab band? Performance major? Music education?
> Have fun!


Bachelors of Music in Composition! We also had to have 4 years on a major instrument, mine was percussion


----------



## hoxclab (Aug 14, 2021)

Hey there! Right up the road in MO. What part of Oklahoma do you reside? Enjoy the forum and welcome!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi! Cool you joined our forum, looking forward to meeting you here!


----------



## CatOrchestra (Aug 15, 2021)

Welcome from Sweden


----------



## BassClef (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello from way down in San Antone... Welcome to the forum!


----------

